# Hahaha



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I was out working today and came across this, I literally laughed for an hour, I wonder how you test it lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> ... I wonder how you test it lol


Tap it with your Channel Locks. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What ever gets you a white sticker


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha it took me a second to realize what they were trying to achieve there when I first saw it


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Now that has got to be the craziest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

at least they used 2.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

house plumber said:


> at least they used 2.


Couldn't call it a "... With dual check..." with only one :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like to see some more teflon tape. Other than that, it looks great. Just how I do them.








Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I know the ASSE would be right proud to endorse that there double, uh I mean dual, uh I mean backflow prevention assembly....:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya I didn't know kitz made back flows lol


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

That's just as good as an RPZ. Put em in that way and you don't have to submit the yearly tests. Works well. HAHAHA.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

At least they did not tape an air gap to it and upgrade to an RPZ


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Customer asks handyman-"Do you know how to install a Double Check Valve Assemblie the county wants one put in but the plumber wants to charge me $500"
Handy man says- "Of course I do and I only charge $100 plus material. I can do it now!! I just have to go to the hoedepot to get the parts." Customer says-"Great!! I new that was a high price."


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow! What was that supposedly protecting??


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Customer asks handyman-"Do you know how to install a Double Check Valve Assemblie the county wants one put in but the plumber wants to charge me $500"
> Handy man says- "Of course I do and I only charge $100 plus material. I can do it now!! I just have to go to the hoedepot to get the parts." Customer says-"Great!! I new that was a high price."


 Those stainless swing checks aren't cheap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Those stainless swing checks aren't cheap.


Thats why I use the Brass ones.... :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

At least it's supported! I would have thought he would of at least threw another ball valve and maybe some unions in there to.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Funny thing was it was the make up water feed to the boiler... Which needs to be an rp


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

I absolutely love pictures like these! One of the main reasons I love browsing these forums!

2 is better than 1 right?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

It's a make shift back flow preventer...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> It's a make shift back flow preventer...


 No, it's a make shift double check.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

does it work?:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> does it work?:blink:


Not adequately for where it was installed...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh boy... I found another doozy...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Oh boy... I found another doozy...


That how I always install b p's. Easier to test!!!! Laughing !!!!! Looks like make up water


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya and make up water has to be an rp! Haha oh I love where I live, municipalities enforce the installs and we get all these doe heads that have no clue what they are doing, and I get to go behind them and do them right


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O that's just a double check hu?? Not a rpz .... Didnt catch that in the photo did a plumber install it???


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

He calls himself a plumber... He's the same guy who did this... Needless to say he's keeping me busy with his fantastic work


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> Oh boy... I found another doozy...


Why are you hanging from the ceiling like a bat....


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

That's where I hide when I don't want to work lol


----------

